# I see NEWBIES!



## richtee (Nov 15, 2007)

C'mon in folks! the water's fine! 

Stop by the Roll Call forum and give a little intro. Type of equipment, experience ya have, favorite hockey team...  OK... well, I'm kind of kidding there...but I'M interested in that!

Then we have a good idea about what advice or info we can provide.

And believe me... SOMEONE here has done that, broke this, ate them,  Used that... before. And is more than willing to share!


Welcome to the SMF family... where you can pick your members...LOL!


----------



## richtee (Jan 30, 2008)

BUMP!


----------



## richtee (Jan 31, 2008)

De BUMP Sticky or an intro system message?


----------



## kookie (Jan 31, 2008)

This bumps for you, Richtee.............

Kookie


----------



## richtee (Feb 17, 2008)

Badaaa BUMP!


----------



## richoso1 (Feb 17, 2008)

Bump ahead...


----------



## desertlites (Feb 17, 2008)

OK so I ain't the only 1-sure are Alot of new folk out there-sure is nice!Welcome all.


----------



## richtee (Mar 2, 2008)

(tap)


----------



## travcoman45 (Mar 2, 2008)

Bada Bing?!


----------



## richtee (Mar 22, 2008)

<Poke>  :{)


----------



## travcoman45 (Mar 22, 2008)

Ha cha cha cha!


----------



## richtee (May 4, 2008)

Ooops..a litle rear end collision here  BUMP!


----------



## dono (May 4, 2008)

what the ....Bump? huh?


----------



## desertlites (May 4, 2008)

so many comming in so little time-I would like to say welcome to all the new members to SMF.


----------



## richtee (May 16, 2008)

OOPS!  Bumped ya there...


----------



## richtee (May 20, 2008)

A hard check into the boards   BUMP!


----------



## snowcapn (May 20, 2008)

Thanks to all the "Old Timers" for all the help and advice to us Newbies. This is my new favorite site. So much info and great feedback. Gotta love it!!!


----------



## iharley (May 20, 2008)

Hi, everyone. I'm new to the forum but I have been to the Smoking-Meat.com site a few time. Seems like every time I'm looking to tweak something I end up there.

Hope I can get advice and tips from all of you, rookies or veterans.

A little about me:
I have Weber kettles, big and small
Electric smoker make from a dorm fridge. I put in a thermometer and timer.
The girlfriend has a gas grill that I used once later year - 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




I also have a fryer

I love to cook and my girlfriend and I both love meat. (That wasn't an innuendo, we like to eat :) )

Anyway, glad to be here.
-d


----------



## richtee (May 20, 2008)

LOL... Welcome I!  Mac man as I eh?  cool... Normally the intro post is put in the Roll Call Forum, but what the hey... Enjoy your time here!


----------



## richtee (Jun 20, 2008)

Scrheeeech! Bang!


----------



## flyin'illini (Jun 20, 2008)




----------



## richtee (Jun 21, 2008)

Heh  I like that Glen!


----------



## justsmoke2 (Jun 21, 2008)

Well I have been in forums for close to 9 years, Just recently stumbled across the SMF.  I was broke in cooking when I was like around 8.  My grandparents own and bar and Restaurant in Wahdams Michigan called the Pioneer at the time.  I got interested in smokeing when I started to do my own Venison summer sausage.  Bought me a Electric Brinkman Dome smoker plugged it in Oct 1 and unplugged it like Feb 1 .  wife got mad the electric bill jumped $60 a month.  So I ran that for 4 years gave it to my brother in law still was like new and bought GOSM gasser small size.  2 years later I traded up to the Big Block and now wish I would have kept my little one to.


----------



## flyin'illini (Jun 21, 2008)

Welcome Just2smoke!


----------

